# Happy New Year!



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Some countries crossed the border already, the others still awaite the New Year.

I wish you all a great start into 2009, with lots of music, friends and: peace. May this forum keep growing and enriching our musical horizons.

Happy New Year!

wishes
Daniel


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Still awaiting here. Happy New year!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy New Year to all of you.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

A few hours still to go here, but I'll wish everyone a happy new year in advance.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

About one and a half hours to go, so a very happy new year to everyone. May it be your best year ever.


Margaret


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

*Hope everyone has a great 2009*

Don't be like this freakshow.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> wishes
> Daniel


Thanks, *Daniel*! And *Rondo*, and *jhar*, and *Elgarian*, and *marval* and *Rachovsky*! As I write this, ol' Albion's Isle should be in "countdown" mode. As for us, we're about 5 hours out... still, sincerest New Year's Wishes from the "Phillies" to the entire TalkClassical community.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy New Year to everyone. 

The wife and I will do our usual celebration at home ... probably turn in before the festivities. 

Here's to a great new year.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

a happy, healthy, prosperous new year to all.... let the music play...


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I spent my new year online working on IMSLP.

Is that sad?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

About 40 mintues to go here in Nashville. May your new year bring all the best things in life - good love, peace of mind, and sharing the indomitable spirit of creativity.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Weston said:


> About 40 mintues to go here in Nashville. May your new year bring all the best things in life - good love, peace of mind, and sharing the indomitable spirit of creativity.


Did you go with the ball drop in Times Square or with Lorin Maazel/NYPO and Susan Graham on PBS? (Or with neither of the two ) I flipped between the two. They were doing highlights from Carmen and then some favorites like Hungarian Dance no. 5, Danse Macabre (Wtf Halloween, eh), a Ritual Dance by Manual de Falla. Just typical music that everyone is familiar with. I woulda liked to have heard some waltzes and marches myself. 



Yagan Kiely said:


> I spent my new year online working on IMSLP.


And I'm spending mine frantically trying to throw together 20 short essays for college applications on crap like "What is your favorite word?" or "What's your personality?" I'll see if I can have them done before midnight.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> And I'm spending mine frantically trying to throw together 20 short essays for college applications on crap like "What is your favorite word?" or "What's your personality?" I'll see if I can have them done before midnight


Dear god... wtf?

holy....wft...

College? Or Preschool?


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Happy new year to all on the forum! Best wishes for 2009.
Fergus
Χρόνια πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά στους έλληνες εδώ! Ξέρω οτί υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 2.


----------



## faraway (Dec 26, 2008)

Happy New Year! 
I join to all greetings
and wish you a lot of MUSIC!


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy New Year, everyone!!! Hope 2009 will be a great year for you!

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Hope you all have a good one!


----------

